# Bell housing bolt pattern questions



## Una (Sep 22, 2007)

Is there a list somewhere of which engines share bolt patterns? From what I've been able to figure out so far, 4 cylinders have their own set, except in some rare cases (like some Audi 4cylinder engines sharing bolt patterns with the 5 cylinder engines.). And 5 cylinders have their own, but I don't even know if the newer 5 cylinder engines are still using that old Audi 5 cylinder bolt pattern. And then there's the VR6.. I know it's not the 4 cylinder bolt pattern, but is it the 5 cylinder bolt pattern? 
Say I had a really old 4cylinder RWD Audi. The 4 cylinder with the 5 cylinder bolt pattern. Say motor mounts are completely not an issue, as is engine orientation (can rotate engine easily). I just want to know what all of my options are.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

the audi 01A trannys fit vw/audi 4cyls, audi I-5, audi V6, and audi V8. found in the B3/B4 and i think B5 chassis. 
the VR6 engine requires an adapter, flywheel, and starter available through 034motorsports to be bolted to the 01A. the 01E has the same bolt holes, i believe.
the 4 cyls are the same as VW's in all cases.
as far as i know audi never had a RWD car.
i dont know if the newer vw I-5's are the same bellhousing pattern.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Bell housing bolt pattern questions (Una)*

the bellhousing from FWD 5 speed audi will fit any engine 4, 5, v6 VR6, V8, that means 80, 90 passat B5, audi A4 as long as its FWD. I forget if its the 01A or the 01E.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Bell housing bolt pattern questions (all-starr-me)*

In that case why would 034 need to make an adapter to put a VR6 in an A4? Does the Quattro box have a different bolt pattern to the FWD?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

no, the same engines are used in the FWD cars as in the AWD cars. 
they didnt make different engines for the FWD's...
the VR6 does not match up to the 5 cyl/V6 pattern, because a VAG engineer decided to be a dick for some reason. but VAG made an adapter for the quattro gearbox for use in a Eurovan or toureg(spl?) from the factory. 034 "imports" them by bulk, i believe.
034 hads been building a VRT A4q recently ( http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3432274) useing there new parts(starter, FW and adapter plate) but the swap is still in its youth, so parts are more expesive for this kind of transplant. 
so you can run (on the 01A and 01E quattro trannys) an inline 4cyl, inline 5cyl, audiV6, audiV8, and VW VR6. the only one that needs an adapter is the VR6. the 4/5/V6/V8 just require different engine mount brackets.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Bell housing bolt pattern questions (MikkiJayne)*

Issam from 034 told me that the front wheel drive box works on the VR6, but not the quattro housing.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

he would know best


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

I just checked on Etka and the Touareg does show an adapter plate for the 3.2 VR6, although it doesn't list a part number for it. Wierd that they use the 3.2 VR6 as well as the 3.0 V6








It also shows it for the Transporter (Eurovan), but that has transverse engines on 02A type boxes so don't know why that needs an adapter








Just fit a V8 anyway


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Bell housing bolt pattern questions (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_Issam from 034 told me that the front wheel drive box works on the VR6, but not the quattro housing.

You misunderstood me.
Before the introduction of the B3 there were 2 designs of bell housing bolt patterns...4-cylinder and 5-cylinder.These were the 2 version of the 016 gearbox so you could not bolt a I-5 engine to an I-4 gearbox and vice versa.
With the introduction of the B3 (1988+ Audi 80 Type 89) came Audi's dual bolt pattern bell housing where you could bolt an I-4,I-5,V6 & V8 engines to any of the 01A gearboxes found in the B3.This carried on into the B4,B5,B6,B7 and I am pretty sure its going to be in the upcoming B8 since Audi's are like Lego.
Gearbox Codes:
016 - Audi 5000S Turbo Gearbox + others
012 - FWD Audi 80 B3/B4 and FWD Audi A4 B5/B6
01A - Quattro 5-speed box
01E - Quattro 6-speed box
The VR6 engine does not bolt directly to ANY Audi Gearbox whether 012,016,01A or 01E.You will need an adapter plate that goes on the rear of the VR6 engine and allows you to bolt the gearbox to it.In the image below you can see the adapter plate BOLTED to the VR6 engine.The gearbox will then bolt to this plate.


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: Bell housing bolt pattern questions (Una)*

So I dont want to saound dumb, but when you put on a plate like the one above, do you have an adaptor that goes behind the flywheel to move it out the same amount??? Or how is the clutch done?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Bell housing bolt pattern questions (Wizard-of-OD)*

Ahh, I see, its ok I have been looking for something bigger than a VR6 to make AWD or RWD. Do I need an adapter for the W8 or W12?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Bell housing bolt pattern questions (Jason_Reuben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jason_Reuben* »_So I dont want to saound dumb, but when you put on a plate like the one above, do you have an adaptor that goes behind the flywheel to move it out the same amount??? Or how is the clutch done?

The stock VR5 Passat has a spacer that goes between the crankshaft & flywheel.The 034 flywheel eliminates this spacer by being an all in one unit avalable stateside.


----------

